# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  همه اونایی که قبل کنکور اینجا بودن و دیر شروع کرده بودن لطفا بیان تو

## f.akbari

خب خیلی تو تاپیک ها متفاوت در مورد کنکور مال چند سال قبل میبینیم که خیلیا این موقع ها اومدن و در مورد جدی شروع کردنشون و امیدشون در مورد قبولی تو رشته دلخواه گفتن
اگه از این افراد هس لطفا بنویسین که به نتیجه رسیدین یا نه
و اینکه به ما کنکوری ها چه پیشنهادی دارین؟[emoji253] [emoji253] 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## salma

یعنی هیچ کس نیست که از الان شروع کرده باشه ؟ جالبه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## وحید ی

> یعنی هیچ کس نیست که از الان شروع کرده باشه ؟ جالبه؟؟؟؟؟



سلام خیلیا هستن که از الان شروع کردن خب چون از الان شروع کردن احتمالا دارن بکوب میخونن و دیگه نمیان انجمن و یا در کل اینترنت
اما مطمن باشین با منابع خوب و حرفه ای و یک برنامه خوب از همین الان هم خوندن به اندازه اونی که از تابستون خونده هم جواب میده 
دلیلش هم اینکه اوناییکه از تابستون خوندن تا الان مطالب رو فراموش کردن و مجبورن همون راهی رو برن که یکی که تازه میخواد شروع کنه باید بره
پس هنوز وقت زیاد هست از همین الان منابع حرفه ای انتخاب کنید و  روز و شب با تمام انرژی بخونید و مطمن باشید بهترین نتیجه رو میگیرین

----------


## fafa.Mmr

من خودم از این موقع ها شروع نکردم ولی یکی از دوستام میگفت چند سال پیش یک نفر بهمن سربازیش تموم میشه برای کنکور میخونه و رتبه دورقمی رشته ریاضی میشه من خودم از این موقع ها شروع نکردم ولی خیلی ها از بهمن شروع کردن رتبه دلخواهشون را اوردن کسایی هم بودن از تابستون شروع کردن تا بهمن ماه دیدن نتیجه خوبی نگرفتن ولش کردن ادم کلا نباید نا امید بشه حتی اگه یک ماه به کنکور مونده باشه میشه خیلی کارا کرد 


تنها چیزی که میتونم بگم اینه هیچ وقت نا امید نشوووووووووووو

----------


## salma

من اونایی رو گفتم که سال قبل از همچین زمانی شروع کردن و نتیجه گرفتن.....

----------


## lili96666

من خودم از تابستون شروع کردم تابستون که هیچی مطالب دوهفته قبلم یادم نی باید مرور کنم

----------


## biology115

> من خودم از تابستون شروع کردم تابستون که هیچی مطالب دوهفته قبلم یادم نی باید مرور کنم


خصوصا درس زیست شناسی که از یاد آدم میره ...

----------

